# Is it normal to feel so isolated?



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

I posted on the moving on section of the boards and received no reply. Is it just me or is it normal to feel even more isolated when no one responds to your topic. Sigh.

I'm trying to move on and let go about my dreams of having a kid because I no longer have the heart to deal with the drama of trying but I know I have a hope of being a parent if I won the lottery...My birthday is coming up soon and I'm depressed and I don't want to volunteer as volunteering is not as easy as it looks...maybe different in the UK and/or different regions of the US but where I am I feel like I am on the job market for free labor instead of doing things out of kindness...

sorry for the rant about volunteer work but I was hoping to find out how people let go of their dreams...and trying not to feel isolated but somehow I feel isolated even when I know people may not know how to respond. I thought I try on this section of the board because I feel I need help but don't know where to turn to. Please help if you are able to....


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry thay nobody replied to your post hun.        I looked at some of the other posts on the Moving On board and several of them had received no replies. I guess that not many people are posting on the Moving On board, as if they have come to terms with the end of their fertility tx journey then they're probably unlikely to be posting on a fertility website any more. 

The other board for people who are thinking of moving on looks to have more ladies posting on it ... I'd suggest moving your post to that board and you're more likely to have people reading and replying. 

Maybe there should be a Moving On section for singlies on this board - there are different issues and challenges to consider as a singlie than if you've gone through tx as a couple and then decide not to continue. At the moment the single ladies who used to post here but whose tx didn't work don't post on here any more, and it's a shame that there is nowhere to go, so to speak, on this board if you've decided to move on. 

Hoping that you get more support hun - it's a shame that you didn't find it on the Moving On board but hopefully the other section will get a better response.     

Rose xx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wishing - I can't offer any words of wisdom in terms of moving on but just wanted to send some     to you at a time when you sound like you need them.  So here's some more to be using whilst you wait for someone else to help!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wanted to add my hugs too. When you're already feeling low and without anyone to talk to, not getting a response on the boards can really add to your isolation. Hope you do find a better response to subsequent posts and as Rose said maybe it would be good to have a section within Single Women as some of the issues will be different to those experienced within a couple. In the meantime though sending big hugs to you. 

Love Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I also wanted to add my hugs    
When I thought it wasn't going to work for me, I had no idea how to move on either...although I did buy a couple of books such as Beyond Childlessness which I read looking for answers, but as you might expect the answers don't seem to lie in books
I was lucky enough not to have to move on in the end, but I do understand a little of how you are feeling and how isolated it can make you feel    
There is a thread here called single inbetweenies - have you posted on there? I think that might be where the singlies who aren't sure what next tend to post
I'm so sorry you haven't had more replies. I do hope you get some soon and in the meantime, thinking of you, it's very very hard and I only wish I could offer some more words of wisdom   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't want to read and run   Wishing.

It can be difficult to connect on forums where you haven't met in person and completely normal to feel sensitive if there is no reply or limited replies.  

You're right of course, volunteering is not for everyone and at the minute does not seem to be what you want. Is there any possibility of connecting/meeting up with a couple of people in a similar situation in your area?  If this isnt viable, is there a possibility of organising a FF 'chat' online with anyone who has also considered moving on ?

Sending extra   to you

 
Maya


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

thank you ladies for replying. i feel less isolated. i just wish i knew what to do now. the whole fertility treatment is isolating and my friends don't understand. one friend tells me to let go while the other tells me I still have time. i just don't have the finances to do this much less continue with the heartbreak of no child. I'm so exhausted and I wish I knew what to do...but I don't. at this point i have no choice really but to let go.

sometimes I wish i could meet up with you ladies in the UK because you have been kind and supportive and i believe that you ladies would understand...right now i would post more but i might start   which won't be good considering where i'm at.


----------

